
More Republicans Now Support Free College Than Oppose It, Poll Finds - zeep
https://theintercept.com/2017/09/21/free-college-tuition-republicans-bernie-sanders/
======
fallingfrog
Another issue with broad bipartisan support among the American people which is
yet politically unthinkable. Because freedom? I forget these days why the
people can't have what we want.

